# Lake Oconee Benefit Tournament



## livin outdoors (May 3, 2010)

Cost is $100 per boat (includes big-fish pot)
1 in 5 payout

June 19th
GA Power Ramp at Sugar Creek

Safe Light to 3:00 P.M.

Need info.?Please Call
Jody Pinner   (770)329-4874
David Pinner  (770)655-0254

This tournament will benefit the Reformers Unanimous International, which is a faith based addictions program that helps men and women who are struggling with addictions.(please pay cash only at tournament or call to pay in advance)


----------



## David Pinner (May 9, 2010)




----------



## David Pinner (May 21, 2010)

I had some calls from folks trying to register early so here's a registration form. Just download the form from  the link at the end of this message. Spread the word guys,  this tournament will be helping out some folks who desperately need it!  We've got some goodies to give away after weigh in and  maybe even a couple of things to be raffled off.  View attachment officevictorybc.org_20100521_102530.pdf


----------



## mr_basstracker (May 22, 2010)

If anyone needs a co-angler for this please let me know.. thanks richard


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 22, 2010)

I might need on Richard.....Ill let you know!


----------



## DEZZY (May 23, 2010)

David this is charlie and im in and two other guys are in with me.Cant wait to fish it with yall!!


----------



## nickf11 (May 24, 2010)

David Pinner said:


> I had some calls from folks trying to register early so here's a registration form. Just download the form from  the link at the end of this message. Spread the word guys,  this tournament will be helping out some folks who desperately need it!  We've got some goodies to give away after weigh in and  maybe even a couple of things to be raffled off.  View attachment 529407



David,
Is there a maximum number of boats you are allowing to fish or can anyone and everyone participate?


----------



## David Pinner (May 24, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> David,
> Is there a maximum number of boats you are allowing to fish or can anyone and everyone participate?



Man, Anyone and everyone is invited!  The more boats the better.


----------



## David Pinner (May 24, 2010)

DEZZY said:


> David this is charlie and im in and two other guys are in with me.Cant wait to fish it with yall!!



hey charlie, that's great!  We are excited.  Hardly ever get to fish on Oconee. I'm ready to flip some docks.


----------



## nickf11 (May 25, 2010)

David Pinner said:


> Man, Anyone and everyone is invited!  The more boats the better.



Great Thanks! My partner (the old man) and I are IN! I'll be mailing registration and payment soon. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## David Pinner (May 31, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops came through for us.  They donated a couple of nice rods and a nice tackle bag!


----------



## David Pinner (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be raffling off some items next weekend at the tournament.  When you register, we will have raffle tickets for $5.  All the money raised will go to Reformers Unanimous.  We have some nice rods, gift cards, and some other things that were donated.  Thanks to everyone who has helped to spread the word about this tournament.


----------



## Shane B. (Jun 17, 2010)

Alright looks like we will be there, so who is gonna bring the AC ?


----------



## David Pinner (Jun 18, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Alright looks like we will be there, so who is gonna bring the AC ?



That is a good question.  Hopefully we'll be catching enough fish to not even notice the heat


----------



## coachrollo (Jun 18, 2010)

How many have signed up ?


----------



## wwright713 (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone needing a partner let me know 404-201-5177 My partners wife is having a baby so he cant make it


----------



## David Pinner (Jun 18, 2010)

wwright713 said:


> Anyone needing a partner let me know 404-201-5177 My partners wife is having a baby so he cant make it



Hope you find somebody!  I know one guy, but I think he has to work tomorrow.  If he can I'll let you know.


----------



## wwright713 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks David


----------



## wwright713 (Jun 18, 2010)

David Pinner said:


> Hope you find somebody!  I know one guy, but I think he has to work tomorrow.  If he can I'll let you know.



Ill probably show up in the morning in hopes for someone to need a partner.. I just wanna fish... Lesson: Dont sale the boat when you have kids!!!


----------



## David Pinner (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who fished with us today!  I really enjoyed it. The winning sack was 19.82 with a 5.34 big fish and 24 boats showed up.  13.40 took second, third was 12.18 and fourth was 12.02.


----------



## nickf11 (Jun 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed it David! Thanks for putting it on. I fished with my dad and we weighed in 5.5 which put us in 8th place I believe. Had a blast!


----------



## David Pinner (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for coming.  I had great time and hope next year we can make it even better.  I wanted to try to have it a little earlier but it is hard because there are so many other tournaments to try to schedule around.


----------

